# [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, this wouldn't work with J1772. Each car individually needs to turn the EVSE's contactor on and off individually. If they are daisy chained, then no single car would control it, and one plug would end up being "hot" when unplugged if another car is still charging.

corbin



> Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There was an incident recently where a writer reviewing an electric car was
> > unplugged. A rant ensued. It got me thinking. Couldn't there be a better
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One could make an ESVE with several cables. The device could operate
first-come-first-serve. That is, the first one who plugs in starts charing
right away. If a second person plugs in with a 2nd cable while the 1st is
still charging, the ESVE acknowldeges the connection but doesn't start
charging until the first has completed. And so on.

Peri 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of corbin dunn
Sent: 20 June, 2012 10:20 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol

No, this wouldn't work with J1772. Each car individually needs to turn the
EVSE's contactor on and off individually. If they are daisy chained, then no
single car would control it, and one plug would end up being "hot" when
unplugged if another car is still charging.

corbin

On Jun 20, 2012, at 10:09 AM, Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > There was an incident recently where a writer reviewing an electric
> > car was unplugged. A rant ensued. It got me thinking. Couldn't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Peri,
That's an interesting idea, but each individual plug would have to be on its own contactor/breaker in order to isolate each plug. And each one would have to have its own circuit to do the pilot signal. So, basically, it would cost the same to install more charging stations. The thing it would help with is if the underlying wire to the station isn't capable of carrying enough amps. If that's the case, then it could more easily be implemented in software in the EVSE; i.e.: install 3 stations, and make it so only one could charge at any given time.

corbin



> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One could make an ESVE with several cables. The device could operate
> > first-come-first-serve. That is, the first one who plugs in starts charing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This works for me. Lawrence Rhodes.


Re: [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"

One could make an ESVE with several cables. The device could operate
first-come-first-serve. That is, the first one who plugs in starts charing
right away. If a second person plugs in with a 2nd cable while the 1st is
still charging, the ESVE acknowldeges the connection but doesn't start
charging until the first has completed. And so on.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

: Re: [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol


> One could make an ESVE with several cables. The device could operate
> first-come-first-serve. That is, the first one who plugs in starts charing
> right away. If a second person plugs in with a 2nd cable while the 1st is
> still charging, the ESVE acknowldeges the connection but doesn't start
> charging until the first has completed. And so on.


Good luck!!!

First a proposal would have to be made to the SAE J1772 Committee.
Then, if accepted, they would take a year to iron out the details and approve it.
Then the manufactures of the various EVSE's would say, nope we can't do it...the cost would be 
outrageous...

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com/TucsonEV-SE.html 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, frankly, I agree with you. My idea could be done, but it's probably
simpler just to install 2 or 3 ESVEs. Software could be used to limit only
one to operate at a time, but even that's probably hard to justify. Darned
thing is the bulk of the cost of these things are the components that can't
be shared - the contactors, the cables, the connectors. Oh, well.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of corbin dunn
Sent: 20 June, 2012 11:43 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol

Hi Peri,
That's an interesting idea, but each individual plug would have to be on its
own contactor/breaker in order to isolate each plug. And each one would have
to have its own circuit to do the pilot signal. So, basically, it would cost
the same to install more charging stations. The thing it would help with is
if the underlying wire to the station isn't capable of carrying enough amps.
If that's the case, then it could more easily be implemented in software in
the EVSE; i.e.: install 3 stations, and make it so only one could charge at
any given time.

corbin



> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > One could make an ESVE with several cables. The device could operate
> > first-come-first-serve. That is, the first one who plugs in starts
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Robert Johnston <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Looking at the J1772 connector, there is a hole in the side, around
> > half-way down the connector. Would it not be a simple matter to have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Chris Tromley wrote:
> > On Thu, Jun 21, 2012 at 12:30 AM, Robert Johnston <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > IIRC, there is a requirement that the plug disengage from the car undamaged
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope... There is no requirement to disengage from a car... unless you push down on the button in the 
handle which releases the latch.

The latch is there to keep it connected, but if you pull hard on it and force the latch open, that's 
another story.

Some of the J1772 Plugs have a Hard Button with a hole in it that is supposedly put there so the 
owner can put a lock thru it, thereby 'locking' the J1772 Plug in position. But a HARD jank - the 
plug comes out...

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Chris Tromley" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, June 21, 2012 4:12 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] electric car charging station protocol


>


> Robert Johnston <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Looking at the J1772 connector, there is a hole in the side, around
> >> half-way down the connector. Would it not be a simple matter to have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A box with half a dozen NEMA 14-50 receptacles would work for me. :^)

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/electric-car-charging-station-protocol-tp4655861p4655909.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

